# What is Fender Japan?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

What is Fender Japan? 

Are they an subsidiary company of Ma Fender or a knock off company? 

Where do you buy them?

Fender Japan Official Site


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Fender Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I once had a MIJ Strat Plus, among the 10 or so strats I have owned over the years. That one was number 2 right behind the Jeff Beck signature that I had. Late 80's early 90's if I remember correctly. Fabulous guitar. Prices have risen on those.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I owned an '87 Contemporary Strat.
Really nice guitar with some odd features that you'd never find on an MIA.
The biggest problem I found with that guitar, was restringing.
The bridge was set up with three little pegs you had to get the strings around.
A real PITA. Really well built otherwise.

I have a '96 MIJ Tele that I picked up in here, also a nice guitar.
It must be one of the last of the "MIJs".


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

MIJ strats have a tone and feel all their own. MIA/MIM are just not the same. The MIJ pirces are starting to climb fast.


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

sulphur said:


> I owned an '87 Contemporary Strat.


I believe 89 was the last year for the contemp. They were taking too much of a bite out of the american fender market.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LORDDIESEL said:


> MIJ strats have a tone and feel all their own. MIA/MIM are just not the same. The MIJ pirces are starting to climb fast.


Zacaly, which is why I am still kicking my ass that I sold that one I had several years ago. At that time I got it cheap, compared to where they are now


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I had an MIJ Tele in the early 80's (maybe 84 or 85) and for some unknown reason let it go. One of my biggest gear regrets.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I owned a 87 Japan Strat and the body cracked on it. I didnt think it was that great at the time. Good news, I sold it in 2003 for more money than paid for. I guess i got a bad one.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

dcole said:


> Where do you buy them?


Used ones show up every now and then on Craigslist in the Toronto area. You can also find used ones on eBay, as well as new ones. There are a few dealers that sell online too - Ishibashi seems to have a good reputation:

Ishibashi Music

1995-1996 FENDER JAPAN TELECASTER TL52-80SPL VNT CIJ 316191806 items in ishibashimusic store on eBay!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting. They seem to still have a website up. Were they imported to Canada in the past and now they aren't anymore?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Here`s what I`ve learned about FJ in Japan...they are very secretive...evidently they have their secrets and I can`t even get people I`ve been buying guitars from for years in Japan to open up about them, apparently they want to keep it that way...so I wonder where the info on Wikipedia comes from `cause I`d wager, not from the company, especially to non Japanese. In my experience in the country, they made a lot of models, some good some bad some great.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I am fortunate enough to own a Japanese Strat. Its actually a 54 reissued in 1991 in the Japanese Custom Shop which was only around for a few years.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My CIJ Tele is very nicely executed. '50s reissue with Bigsby circa '04.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have an early 1982 JV Fender Strat. Never going to sell it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^btw dcole, the JV (Japanese or Japan Vintage?), are supposed to be some of the most sought after guitars.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a guy around here trying to sell a Japanese strat every now and again. Its unfortunate that its right handed because he is only asking $200. I could possibly have myself a good deal there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeez, for $200, flick it around a la Jimi.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Jeez, for $200, flick it around a la Jimi.


I have tried that with strats at St. Johns but the knobs are in the way. By the way, I was at St. Johns today and the Pawn Shop Jaguar I think it was said Made in Japan on it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, the Pawn Shops _were _MIJ.

They've since closed the doors to that factory, so if you're thinking about one, get it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fender was also made at the ibanez factory in Japan. This guitar is a 1984 fender flame elite, fender did not have the equipment and tooling to make these guitars in the USA , so they farmed out the job,it lasted for 5 years then they stopped production.


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> Fender was also made at the ibanez factory in Japan. This guitar is a 1984 fender flame elite, fender did not have the equipment and tooling to make these guitars in the USA , so they farmed out the job,it lasted for 5 years then they stopped production.



I bet that plays great! What trem is that? looks like a system II


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> I bet that plays great! What trem is that? looks like a system II


Plays great, unbelievable condition when i got it, for an 1984 it was and still is 9.9/10..it has a Kahler termolo, , fender put them on a few models as a last min thought, most of the master series guitars don't have them.
here is the web site

http://masterseriesguitars.com/


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That is a very beautiful double cut. I usually hate double cuts, especially DC Juniors, but that is just gorgeous!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like a relative of this one: Fender Robben Ford Model, 1993 (consignment) - 12fret.com : The Twelfth Fret Guitarists' Pro Shop, Repair Shop and Lessons., Toronto Ontario Serving Musicians Worldwide since 1977


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Looks like a relative of this one: Fender Robben Ford Model, 1993 (consignment) - 12fret.com : The Twelfth Fret Guitarists' Pro Shop, Repair Shop and Lessons., Toronto Ontario Serving Musicians Worldwide since 1977


After they stopped making my model they started making these Robbin Ford models out of japan.. based on the Ultra Esprit that is the one up model from mine.., after they did a run of these in Japan, they started making Robbin Ford models out of the custom shop in the USA.. these bring alot of money,seen them sell for 5 grand.. here is one here

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230802785853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_719wt_890


----------



## denekawa (Dec 29, 2011)

One of the nicest Jazz basses I ever played was a Made in Japan Jazz. Buy with confidence!!!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

denekawa said:


> One of the nicest Jazz basses I ever played was a Made in Japan Jazz. Buy with confidence!!!


Absolutely !!! +1


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Bought an '84 MIJ Squier for our bass player. $200! Took it apart and the craftsmanship was out of this world. Superior to my beloved CIJ Geddy Lee I have.


----------

